# Day OneAagenda



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As I have said, I have my reservations concerning the Trump election. Trump can go a long way towards alleviating my concerns by dealing the Oblunder immigration policy a death blow day one.

https://www.conservativereview.com/...ca-as-refugees-but-where-does-tillerson-stand

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...nts-poor-Italians-Vatican-City-Virginia-Raggi


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Trump has so much on his plate the first day , I think he will have a few meetings to put things in order , and then kick azz getting them done .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Trump has so much on his plate the first day , I think he will have a few meetings to put things in order , and then kick azz getting them done .


I cannot find words that tell you how much I hope and pray this is the correct scenario.

My back door to this whole thing though, . . . "At least it ain't the hildabeast".

Much as I despise and deplore most of the other candidates, . . . I would have voted against Hillary in every case except Kasich. I couldn't vote for him for dog catcher, . . .

So, . . . bottom line, . . . let's band together and pray for the Donald, . . . that God and his counselors will give him wisdom, . . . and he will use it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I truly do believe that Trump and the GOP will push as much through as they can possibly get through in the first 100 days. Avalanche the commie leftists through repealing Barry's Executive Orders and shoving through legislation using the nuclear option if necessary. I expect and have heard that you will have a "handful" of dem senators that are on the Trump train and will vote to support much of what he will put forward. There is a huge fracture in the Dem party and you will see it play out. What is the number one goal of any politician? Get re-elected.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Anything will be better than what Obama's first action was....sealing all his records.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Anything will be better than what Obama's first action was....sealing all his records.


So maybe Trumps first should be to unseal and make public?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope as soon as possible he starts wiping out Obama's Executive orders. I don't care where he starts as long as it starts. And get an appointment to the Supreme court done .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I truly do believe that Trump and the GOP will push as much through as they can possibly get through in the first 100 days. Avalanche the commie leftists through repealing Barry's Executive Orders and shoving through legislation using the nuclear option if necessary. I expect and have heard that you will have a "handful" of dem senators that are on the Trump train and will vote to support much of what he will put forward. There is a huge fracture in the Dem party and you will see it play out. What is the number one goal of any politician? Get re-elected.


I have gleaned the same info on the dems and I truly hope you are correct in your assessment of Trump. I take @dwight55 's approach in thanking the all mighty it's not the Beast and if Trump stays true to his campaign promises I will support him, He deviates, backtracks, or otherwise acts as if it's business as usual in Washington and I will be among his harshest critics. He makes me nervous but I am willing to give him room to operate for now. That said, stopping this immigration issue dead in it's tracks I consider to be a very high priority and a threat to national security. The enemy is no longer at the gate but in our midst, and he is scheming.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At the rate Trumps going he'll have everything ready to go the first day. So he can travel and work on the golf game the rest of his 4 years.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have gleaned the same info on the dems and I truly hope you are correct in your assessment of Trump. I take @dwight55 's approach in thanking the all mighty it's not the Beast and if Trump stays true to his campaign promises I will support him, He deviates, backtracks, or otherwise acts as if it's business as usual in Washington and I will be among his harshest critics. He makes me nervous but I am willing to give him room to operate for now. That said, stopping this immigration issue dead in it's tracks I consider to be a very high priority and a threat to national security. The enemy is no longer at the gate but in our midst, and he is scheming.


If our borders are not protected and the flow of illegals and refugees stopped, the left will increase the numbers that they have in their "permanent underclass" base and win the POTUS Office without opposition when you add in their voter fraud.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

all the cabinet appointees will have their priority marching orders from Trump - he's got the big plot board and will be moving those pins around ....

nobody needs to tell the Trump Administration what the priorities are - the Deplorables voted to squash them and the country's been suffering by them for 8 years ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> all the cabinet appointees will have their priority marching orders from Trump - he's got the big plot board and will be moving those pins around ....
> 
> nobody needs to tell the Trump Administration what the priorities are - the Deplorables voted to squash them and the country's been suffering by them for 8 years ....


I agree.


----------

